# CPU won't scale anymore [SOLVED]

## grasschopper139

I am running gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 on a dell inspiron 9200.  At the start of the week I mostly had cpu scaling working on my intel m cpu.  The computer wouldn't shutdown correctly and I ran etc-update -3.  I think that is the option to auto do and -i the old ones....  Anyway, now my computer frequency is locked at 596mHz and I don't even have /cpufreq as a directory in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I figure it is one of the config files but i just don't know which one.Last edited by grasschopper139 on Tue Jul 21, 2009 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frenkel

It's probably not compiled in your kernel, or the modules aren't loaded. Have a look throught your kernel config.

----------

## grasschopper139

It is built into my kernel.  I had it working for the most part, it would scale when it was on battery but not on ac.  I ran etc-update and now it won't scale at all.  It is just locked at 596

----------

## ferg

As a me too, since upgrading to 2/6/30-r2 it's stopped working for me too.

This is dual Xeon machine.

cheers

Ferg

----------

## ferg

As further info, I'm using cpufreqd, and I've just found the following in my kernel messages:

```
ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor
```

Looks like the ondemand governor is failing for some reason.

Cheers

Ferg

----------

## ferg

Apparently the ondemand governor only worked due to some patches, and support has been removed in 2.6.30. Same thing with the conservative governor.

----------

## tgR10

 *ferg wrote:*   

> Apparently the ondemand governor only worked due to some patches, and support has been removed in 2.6.30. Same thing with the conservative governor.

 

what the hell you talkin about ?

```
 ~ [18:35:48] [czw lip 16] [$tgr@bitis-gabonica-64]  history: 3848

];-> zgrep -i ondemand /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

 ~ [18:35:51] [czw lip 16] [$tgr@bitis-gabonica-64]  history: 3849

];-> zgrep -i gov_cons /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

 ~ [18:35:53] [czw lip 16] [$tgr@bitis-gabonica-64]  history: 3850

];-> uname -a

Linux bitis-gabonica-64 2.6.30-gentoo-r2-amd64-ext4 #1 PREEMPT Sun Jul 5 05:49:14 EDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

cpu scaling works just fine as it was workin since begining for me with cpufrequtils

some time ago an entry in conf file was changed from

```
GOVERNOR="ondemand"

RESTORED_GOVERNOR="ondemand"
```

to

```
START_OPTS="--governor ondemand"

STOP_OPTS="--governor ondemand"
```

and as far as i know that's the only thing that changed

----------

## doctork

FWIW, frequency control works fine on my AMD X2 systems, the AMD Phenom, and my Core 2 duo laptop, all with a 2.6.30-gentoo-r2  kernel.  It does not work on the Pentium M based laptop with a 2.6.30 kernel.  It does however work on the Pentium M with kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel.

--

doc

----------

## ferg

 *tgR10 wrote:*   

>  *ferg wrote:*   Apparently the ondemand governor only worked due to some patches, and support has been removed in 2.6.30. Same thing with the conservative governor. 
> 
> what the hell you talkin about ?

 

Let me the 'hell' reword that.

"Apparently the ondemand and conservative governors only worked with certain CPUs due to the addition of some patches. These patches were removed from the 2.6.30 kernel."

Certainly for my Nocona Xeon upgrading the kernel to 2.6.30 from 2.6.29 stopped Cpufreqd being able to switch to the ondemand governor. Conservative does work. I assume cpufrequtils has the same issue although I have not tested it.

Cheers

Ferg

----------

## tgR10

strange why they would do that

that's the way of going back not forward :|

----------

## doctork

In fairness, it should be pointed out that 2.6.30 is still ~x86.  The stable 2.6.29-r5 seems to be ok.

--

doc

----------

## grasschopper139

Hey, I just figured out was wrong.  After a long time of screwing around with it, I found that it wasn't autoloading the acpi-cpufreq module in my kernel.  For those of you who are still having any trouble, try #modprobe acpi-cpufreq.  That did it for me and I hope it works for you too.

----------

## Nikro

Thanks a lot!  It works for me   :Very Happy:  . 

Another problem solved.

PS: Sorry for my english, I'm french...

----------

